# Sticky  2022 Illinois morels questions and finds



## Tool fan

Well im Starting to get an itch so let’s have a great year let’s start with some highlights from last year


----------



## Tool fan

Here are a few


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
I do Hope to drive Into Illinois and Morel Hunt this Year.. I've been told some big stories and seen the pictures of successful Hunts there..















Breakfast


----------



## Sadshroom

I so want to find some!!! I went out last year as my first year… nada.. I stink at this


----------



## Tool fan

Sadshroom said:


> I so want to find some!!! I went out last year as my first year… nada.. I stink at this


May I ask you a few questions first where I n IL are you I may be able to give a few pointers if I now a lil more about the area second types of places you where looking ?


----------



## Tool fan

And welcome to the page


----------



## shroomsearcher

Sadshroom said:


> I so want to find some!!! I went out last year as my first year… nada.. I stink at this


I stunk my first year too! Thought I had a clue, but really didn't. And I hunted like a maniac that first year! This calls for an accumulation of knowledge.


----------



## r0ck3m333

I was lucky my first year and it was a bumper crop since then I've been learning more about what a typical season looks like and what a series of really bad ones look like


----------



## shroomsearcher

Sadshroom said:


> I so want to find some!!! I went out last year as my first year… nada.. I stink at this


Please do not make that assumption! You are not done learning yet! It took me a while, but the change is discernable. You simply get more "into" the outdoor world. And I noticed that I kept my eyes open a bit more, and noticed more things! Like honey and shaggy mane mushrooms growing in people's front yards while driving by! You somehow just become more aware! Keep at it!


----------



## Bob Gosnell

Just keep listening to the experienced members they will give you a ton of info. I've been doing this the past 3 years this will be my 4th. 1st year I remember my 1st find was shaking at the knees cause I was sooo excited I found one that day I found maybe 7 total that year was a great year here in Wisconsin I found maybe 3 to 5 pounds, the next year I kinda knew better watched a ton of info on you tube and read up on stuff that year was supposedly a bad year here I found 15 pounds was super stoked then last year now that was bad no rain at all gir super warm really early with no rain and they started to pop up mid April I believe it was then got super cold and froze everything, still no rain think it rained 1 time entire morel season by me still found 6 pounds but it could've been much better if mother Nature would've helped. Now this winter we were probably 20 to 30 inches below average for snow which is a ton might of broke records for the least amount of snow in a winter season but it has been raining the past day got a half to 1 inch of rain and they are calling for the sane amount if not more in middle of next week. I'm praying it's going to keep a little wet and that it doesn't warm up like last year. Temps look to be in upper 40s low 50s during the day and low 30s to mid 30s at night which can stay like that for a couple more weeks so everything can set up right. You never know what mother nature will bring to you but she is the mother of morels she is the one that will let it be a good or bad year so all you can do is hope. By the way I live in souther Wisconsin and know Northern Illinois had the same horrible year last year. So keep at it you will find one soon just get to know your trees that is the biggest thing besides when to know to go out which they tell you over and over on these threads just read and you will kinda know what to do but experience is everything!!! Good luck


----------



## Gullyboy

Good luck and safe, happy hunting to everyone this year!!


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall in Beautiful Illinois...
How is it look'n Over there, and...
How Yall feeling or are you feeling it...
Has anyone been in the Woods this weekend..


----------



## marsmark

Hey, how are ya, I'm in the Chicago area. It's still too cold here. I'm going out as soon as a see a dandelion. I think it gonna be a great year...cheers.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Over here in Kansas City and I agree the first Dandy lions are going to be when it starts. I also think the other old-timey indicators will actually work this year.


----------



## jashroomer

marsmark said:


> Hey, how are ya, I'm in the Chicago area. It's still too cold here. I'm going out as soon as a see a dandelion. I think it gonna be a great year...cheers.


Welcome to the show. Lots of rain soaking the midwest today/tomorrow, can't wait to get started.


----------



## wade

How bout it Down in the Most-Southern / Southern-Most ....
of The Beautiful State of Illinois ...
Does Anyone down in there , got yer ears on ??
Yall always have um pop pop poppin before Anywhere in Indiana does.....
Are Yall Finding Any Yet !!


----------



## rick

r0ck3m333 said:


> Over here in Kansas City and I agree the first Dandy lions are going to be when it starts. I also think the other old-timey indicators will actually work this year.


I saw my 1st of the year dandelion bloom on 3/21 in Louisville,KY. Picked 3 blacks on 3/21 and 3 more on 3/22. I like the dandelion bloom and the cut leaf toothwort bloom as the best indicator for the blacks.


----------



## r0ck3m333

Thanks for the info buddy your spot looks nice and leafy
Literally my first dandelion of the season this year. I've literally shown everybody I've came across today and everybody is super super interested in my Dandy lions.


----------



## wade

r0ck3m333 said:


> Over here in Kansas City and I agree the first Dandy lions are going to be when it starts. I also think the other old-timey indicators will actually work this year.


Yes..as You say @rOck3m333 the old time indicatetors..
That is the basis of my Question I proposed on Our Indiana Thread.. come over and partake of this Fun Questions..
Also Rock... are you KC Kansas?


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> How bout it Down in the Most-Southern / Southern-Most ....
> of The Beautiful State of Illinois ...
> Does Anyone down in there , got yer ears on ??
> Yall always have um pop pop poppin before Anywhere in Indiana does.....
> Are Yall Finding Any Yet !!


I have seen some post from down there with some sightings posted on fb 
so it should blow up down there real soon still in the thirties at night here but the days have been mostly fifties some weeks to go still I have a prediction I will find my first the week of the twentieth but we will see what the good mother has in store for us will post some helpers when I go 👍


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> I have seen some post from down there with some sightings posted on fb
> so it should blow up down there real soon still in the thirties at night here but the days have been mostly fifties some weeks to go still I have a prediction I will find my first the week of the twentieth but we will see what the good mother has in store for us will post some helpers when I go 👍


I want to come up near you and Hunt some of the "Fox River" My Granddad was an Outdoorsmen there when just a boy


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> I want to come up near you and Hunt some of the "Fox River" My Granddad was an Outdoorsmen there when just a boy


Hmm have to look it up never been


----------



## Tool fan

Looks like it’s 96 miles from me maybe a good place looked at a few picks mostly evergreens in the picks I seen but thats not saying much vast area


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Looks like it’s 96 miles from me maybe a good place looked at a few picks mostly evergreens in the picks I seen but thats not saying much vast area


And I thought it was more like 50 miles near you
I will hunt it someday..maybe this time


----------



## emarler

Tool fan, I have the exact same dinner table as you do! But mine has yet to be graced with such a wonderful morel harvest. Maybe this year!


----------



## r0ck3m333

I'm in KCMO😁 things are starting to shape up it looks like the first week of April is going to be pretty special for us. Could be one of the better years.


----------



## Tool fan

First wild flower of the year for me ps it was in the front yard


----------



## Tool fan

Snowing today and last night


----------



## r0ck3m333

I've met Danny Carey and got to play on his kit from a performance the night before😜 at the time I was so young I didn't even know who he was or what tool was.... all it was to me was really difficult drumming and a giant viking man!


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Snowing today and last night


Take the moisture any way you can get it


----------



## Tool fan

r0ck3m333 said:


> I've met Danny Carey and got to play on his kit from a performance the night before😜 at the time I was so young I didn't even know who he was or what tool was.... all it was to me was really difficult drumming and a giant viking man!


#jealous


----------



## Tool fan

Well a few updates from other places


----------



## Tool fan

Snow was all melted by the end of the day


----------



## 84bethb

Im in st claire county. Dandelions everywhere, dogwoods flowered, still no mushrooms for me though!!! I've been to a couple different spots, going to try another now....


----------



## Tool fan

84bethb said:


> Im in st claire county. Dandelions everywhere, dogwoods flowered, still no mushrooms for me though!!! I've been to a couple different spots, going to try another now....


Great report let us know and good luck


----------



## EagleEye

On vacation in Marion county. Put in about 10 hours with no luck. Beautiful day out today and not ready to give up on finding my first black morel. Mayflowers are popping up in various areas and there are patches of dandelions. Ground temps are just about right as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tool fan

EagleEye said:


> On vacation in Marion county. Put in about 10 hours with no luck. Beautiful day out today and not ready to give up on finding my first black morel. Mayflowers are popping up in various areas and there are patches of dandelions. Ground temps are just about right as well. Fingers crossed!


Awesome give us good news 👍


----------



## ckorte

Found my first baby in Madison county.


----------



## Tool fan

ckorte said:


> View attachment 41589
> Found my first baby in Madison county.


That’s awesome keep ‘em coming 👍


----------



## murdy

Anybody finding Ramps down there?


----------



## ckorte




----------



## ckorte

Found 15 Thursday another 9 today. Above pictures are from yesterday.


----------



## murdy

Nice Work! How far south?


----------



## Tool fan

Went for a walk


----------



## carpet crawler

With all this rain in Northern Illinois hopefully this will be a great year compared to last year.Couple more days of trout fishing and then I'm in the woods!GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Tool fan

Driving south in the morning to hunt in the rain wish me luck 👍


----------



## Tool fan

Well they a lil sad but I’m on the board we had a great day hiking Any day out in the woods is good


----------



## Tool fan

Here are some pictures of the day


----------



## EagleEye

Quick little trip with the kids to one of our early spots in dupage county. Left about 50 behind to grow. We’re on the board!


----------



## Already Gone

Wade - We need to talk.
I cross the Fox several times in a normal day.
I am scheduling a total knee replacement Thursday.
At least a week - probably two for most morels.

The ramps are up for a week in northern Illinois.


----------



## guff76

Tool fan said:


> Here are some pictures of the day
> View attachment 42215
> 
> View attachment 42213
> 
> View attachment 42209
> 
> 
> View attachment 42214
> 
> View attachment 42211
> 
> View attachment 42212
> 
> View attachment 42210
> 
> View attachment 42207


Those are some nice pics, didn't realize Illinois had some rocky n hilly areas


----------



## Tool fan

guff76 said:


> Those are some nice pics, didn't realize Illinois had some rocky n hilly areas


In southern for sure we had a blast ty


----------



## murdy

guff76 said:


> Those are some nice pics, didn't realize Illinois had some rocky n hilly areas


A lot of the State Parks are rocky/hilly/rough. If they were flat, someone would have planted corn on them a long time ago.


----------



## Tool fan

Went for a walk after work today































Then I got out of there don’t want to step in the wrong place 😉


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Went for a walk after work today
> View attachment 42274
> 
> View attachment 42273
> 
> View attachment 42272
> 
> View attachment 42271
> Then I got out of there don’t want to step in the wrong place 😉


Good call


----------



## ckorte

Found some yellows in Madison county


----------



## Kokomorel

ckorte said:


> View attachment 42310
> View attachment 42310
> Found some yellows in Madison county


Very nice shrooms


----------



## exxcomm

Hey tool fan,

Touched base w/ your post last year but circumstances and dry weather colluded to skunk me for the year in the QCA (northern part of W. IL which I think I remember you being from).
Going out tomorrow to look for the elusive grey (since you kindly posted your pics of the aft. walk) and looking forward to the upcoming week as Fri./Sat. rain forecasts and rising temps make it look like it'll be good hunting time.

Almost as jealous of your hauls (and those of S. IL folk) as you were of the person who got to spend some time on the Tool drummers kit! 

Happy hunting and the best of luck in your (and other Ill'n folks) forays this year!


----------



## Tool fan

exxcomm said:


> Hey tool fan,
> 
> Touched base w/ your post last year but circumstances and dry weather colluded to skunk me for the year in the QCA (northern part of W. IL which I think I remember you being from).
> Going out tomorrow to look for the elusive grey (since you kindly posted your pics of the aft. walk) and looking forward to the upcoming week as Fri./Sat. rain forecasts and rising temps make it look like it'll be good hunting time.
> 
> Almost as jealous of your hauls (and those of S. IL folk) as you were of the person who got to spend some time on the Tool drummers kit!
> 
> Happy hunting and the best of luck in your (and other Ill'n folks) forays this year!


I would say at least give it five days to a week if your hunting in the qc as all I have found are tiny and not ready but go look for your trees and scope some promising spots but I wouldn’t run up to any potential areas as they are so tiny you wouldn’t want to smash them well gl this year should be a good one 👍


----------



## Tool fan

Also I will post all finds so you could go by that as well will be going most days tell end of season had to take a day off today but will be out tomorrow in a different spot a lil more south of the tiny ones


----------



## Tool fan

We had a good hike on Thursday but nothing sorry for the late post busy busy


----------



## Tool fan

going today to see if the Turkey hunters left any for the rest of us


----------



## Tool fan

Went south of the qc today found a good tree


----------



## Tool fan

Got so excited I didn’t take that many pictures but here ya go


----------



## Tool fan

ended up being 121 from one tree gave thirty to a buddy that was with us








also does anyone else’s dog make beds in the leaves?


----------



## emarler

@Tool fan 

Nice haul!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Love to see them clustered up like that. Hope I see something like that this year. Or any year!


----------



## Gullyboy

Howdy everyone! Hope we’re all staying safe out there and having a great time!

Gotta say all my spots and many new ones are producing super well this season! They are for sure out there! I’m hunting in central state near the river with tons of luck in elm groves and in open areas with a few on sunny southern facing slopes. Todays find (paper plate) was mostly in dry elm woods near the base with maybe foot long grass tufts growing out everywhere. Last year I was told to learn elms, and identify elms from none other than tool fan and also many others and it has not let me down yet. Edge of woods type event horizons have been really good so far too. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tool fan

Gullyboy said:


> Howdy everyone! Hope we’re all staying safe out there and having a great time!
> 
> Gotta say all my spots and many new ones are producing super well this season! They are for sure out there! I’m hunting in central state near the river with tons of luck in elm groves and in open areas with a few on sunny southern facing slopes. Todays find (paper plate) was mostly in dry elm woods near the base with maybe foot long grass tufts growing out everywhere. Last year I was told to learn elms, and identify elms from none other than tool fan and also many others and it has not let me down yet. Edge of woods type event horizons have been really good so far too. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 42702


Wow looking good man I’m glad your having success 👍


----------



## Tool fan

Went out again today another 30 on one slippery elm on the creek bank left some to grow and found the lil ones right on the path edge couldn’t leave them there to dry up


----------



## rdbrds

Really starting to turn on in Tazewell county, finding numerous greys and blacks the last few days, could really use some sun but not the 80's they are predicting early next week! Let's hope they are wrong on that forcast as they are on most of them.


----------



## Already Gone

This may be a very short season around here(North of I-80). 
The way the weather is looking, the upcoming 80's and dry for several days could both start our season up and do it in before the end of next week. This will be first time in over forty years i have not hunted morels, so i guess if it's gonna suck it might as well be this year. I do feel for the rest of y'all. Go get 'em!


----------



## Tool fan

Finds today


----------



## alfasrock72

Kankakee County today, lots more out there!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Love it when they are clustered up like that. That's how I've found them so far this year. Never happened for me before.


----------



## Tool fan

So crazy this weather and season








still finding a lot of smalls


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## emarler

@Tool fan 

I love that you pack that gnome...how long has this been your tradition?


----------



## Tool fan

emarler said:


> @Tool fan
> 
> I love that you pack that gnome...how long has this been your tradition?


Well that’s my wife’s doing but I thing but I’m thinking five years


----------



## shroomsearcher

Just noticed the mushrooms on his hat.


----------



## Tool fan

shroomsearcher said:


> Just noticed the mushrooms on his hat.


Yah that’s why we like him


----------



## Tool fan

Lol he’s touched more than most I would say


----------



## Already Gone

Clearly _psilosybe cubensis_.
Check the look on his face.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Clearly _psilosybe cubensis_.
> Check the look on his face.


yah he’s always happy


----------



## Tool fan

Looking dry out here


----------



## shroomsearcher

I won't go back out until after this rain that is coming. The latest I've found morels here (NE Ohio) is May 26 or 27. So we have a way to go.


----------



## Already Gone

The obese female is done warming uo. She'll be beltin' out that tune very soon...


----------



## Tool fan

Yah just got permission to hunt 500 acres of pvt land going Sunday will post anything they should be big ones if they not to far gone but at least I will have an idea for next year at worst 👍


----------



## Tool fan

There is a few lakes there so high hopes


----------



## Tool fan

Only one bit is a keeper


----------



## 25lieb

found these next to each other on Friday


----------



## Tool fan

Morels in bacon grease






















mmmmm-mm


----------

